# Float times on the upper Grand



## headbanger421 (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm looking to find out how long the floats are from Bunker Hwy to McNamara, McNamara to M99, and M99 to Dimondale.


----------



## Paddle (Mar 26, 2016)

This is some back of the hand calculations as I have only paddled that stretch once but I expect that Bunker Hwy to Dimondale would be 4-5 hrs if you were actively paddling. Obviously longer if you are stowing the paddle to fish etc...

99 to Dimondale would be a very short trip, less than an hour I think. Couldnt find Mcnamara on google maps...

Generally you can figure you are going 3-4 mph while paddling. You can use googles My Maps feature to draw a line along the river and measure that stretch.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Bunker to Mac is usually 4 hours without too much paddling in moderate flows. Can be paddled in -2. Haven't paddled past Burchfield yet.


----------

